# Cute puppy(my avatar)



## SanchoVizsla2408 (Nov 7, 2008)

[move][glow=red,2,300]Another cute Vizsla, shes that cute i could sit on the sofa and hug her ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!![/color][/glow][/move]


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Awwww. cutie. She's a wirehaired?


----------

